# Rough sex poll



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

I could not find a polling tool here so guess this will be a manual post process. I see a lot of guys/gals saying they like things a little or a lot rough. Post up if you like it, either all the time, sometimes, never. Simple one or two liner. 

I'll start:

I think I am, have not really pushed it yet with my wife so not sure if she is.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I've added the poll for you.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks. Guess now you all can add a little more color to the topic in the posts.


----------



## cowboyfan (Nov 15, 2009)

Definitely like it once in a while, as does my wife. I still like more intimate lovemaking sessions just as much if not more, but once in a while just releasing your 'animal desires' feels really nice and can bring just as much intimacy (just in a very different way that's hard to put into words).


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Star said:


> What's your idea of rough sex?


It is hard to say as I have not pushed my limits. I am a very physical person. I push myself to the limits in the gym and in sports. I do find myself getting lost in the moment and bring up the energy and I love it. The DW has asked me to ease up on it in the past, but not since things have gotten back on track with our relationship and in the bedroom.

I do picture myself throwing her against the wall, hard, tearing off her clothes and going at her hard from behind. Stomach and legs pressed to the wall, where it is a struggle to breath. Ok, now I need to step away from the computer.

It is just hard when your relationship is a certain way outside the bedroom and when my thought of being a caring and loving person are associated with light touches and a gentle caress.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

I love it rough, pulling hair, smacking, getting thrown up against the wall and being ravished is oh so sexy to me


----------



## FLgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I actually find it difficult to NOT be rough. It seems as I get turned on I start to push my H to get rough. I actually wish I had some will power to try it slow and sweet. Any suggestions?



hubby said:


> It is just hard when your relationship is a certain way outside the bedroom and when my thought of being a caring and loving person are associated with light touches and a gentle caress.


I find that because I am in charge and the "boss" of so much in our household, that I really enjoy it that my H takes charge in the bedroom. But it is a catch 22 because I could never TELL him to throw me up against a wall - that would defeat the purpose - Maybe your wife would be into it. It is OK to be sweet and gentle outside of the bedroom and to then be a tiger inside. That just makes it hotter, you'll be like a new man for her, :lol:

Well for me and my H it may start off sweet and gentle but it always ends with hair pulling, I'm usually screaming, and we both have rosy cheeks and rug burns. lol now that I think about it, maybe I don't want to change anything!


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

You know, I mentioned how hot it would be to do that (up against the wall thing). Her reply was that it sounds really good but does not work out in real life. I think she thinks it is hot in her mind but can't picture me, or her for that matter, getting into it. That does not mean she would not be. Only way to find out is to go for it. And I really need to stop talking. Man I need to get the kids out of the house....soon.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Does not help that one of my favorite bands is Nine Inch Nails. Can any one say "Closer"!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

NIN + Depeche Mode + Mazzy Star = Sexy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mogget (Nov 26, 2009)

I like it rough most of the time - we very occassionally have gentle 'sweet' sex and that is mindblowing to in a totally different way.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

hubby said:


> You know, I mentioned how hot it would be to do that (up against the wall thing). Her reply was that it sounds really good but does not work out in real life. I think she thinks it is hot in her mind but can't picture me, or her for that matter, getting into it. That does not mean she would not be. Only way to find out is to go for it. And I really need to stop talking. Man I need to get the kids out of the house....soon.


This is so screaming her desire for you it is unbelievable, if I was in person right now I would smack you in the back of the head for being dense my friend! 

Anyway, it is mostly for me to be deliberate but not so often rough. My wife has known me for a long time to be very studious of her pleasure and body, and my love for the tantric arts and even to explore and create my own art is as much pleasure for me as being rough. 

But when the situation is demanding passion there is nothing like it!


----------



## kindness (Dec 7, 2009)

Hell yes!


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

dont get me wrong we defnitley make love sometimes but it is certainly fun to get a little rough and crazy at times 
@hubby u made me laugh that u need to get the kids out of the house soon! haha-when u try and get rough with the lady, make sure u start "lightly" of course ur not going to literally throw her into a wall until she bruises lol BUT definitley grab her hips, turn her around firmly, yank the panties down, ETC..
it doesnt have to "hurt her" but its definitley a nice change from the usual slow and sensual style most of us use-good luck, I hope u get to have some good fun


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Millania, unfortunately after last night and this morning, don't think this is in the cards for me. Tested the waters and was kicked out of the pool.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

@hubby awe sorry it didnt work out for you  I guess some women do not like to be dominated like that


----------



## Commited1 (Nov 13, 2009)

My wife really likes it allot, I think she prefers it. She likes to bite, pull hair, scratch the sh** out of my back, slap my ass REALLY hard, punch me in chest etc....likes all the same done to her, but I won't slap her ass nearly as hard or do anything at all like punch her or scratch her. 

Her favorite thing in the world is me pinning her down/against a wall from behind, biting her neck, and pulling her hair so as to force her face in contact with mine and kissing really deep and rough, her tongue, lips, jawline, neck. 

Thats always a good time but I end up pretty scratched up (bleeding) and leave her with hickies all over her neck and collarr bone. :smthumbup:


----------



## FLgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

wow, way to go Commited1! um, in fact you sound very familar... Your not secretly my husband eves dropping on me, are you? Do you look like a Greek God and have a rockin hot wife? If so your getting a good spanking later!! haha lol

@Hubby, maybe all is not lost. Try to start off slow, in your usual way and gradually amp up the tempo. is she embarrassed by the rough stuff? possibly talking to her as your getting rougher and rougher... "I can't get enough of you. Your so hot I want more of you. you make me crazy. I can't control myself with you." etc. etc. idk, just a suggestion.


----------



## Commited1 (Nov 13, 2009)

FLgirl said:


> I actually find it difficult to NOT be rough. It seems as I get turned on I start to push my H to get rough. I actually wish I had some will power to try it slow and sweet. Any suggestions?
> 
> I find that because I am in charge and the "boss" of so much in our household, that I really enjoy it that my H takes charge in the bedroom. But it is a catch 22 because I could never TELL him to throw me up against a wall - that would defeat the purpose - Maybe your wife would be into it. It is OK to be sweet and gentle outside of the bedroom and to then be a tiger inside. That just makes it hotter, you'll be like a new man for her, :lol:
> 
> ...


Whoa. Everything you said applies to us also. I am going to have to check some of your other posts to see whats up.....


----------

